# the point of view of the narrator there



## JapanForever

Hi there,
I would like some help for understanding this part of what I try to translate. Unfortunately, I don't really understand anything about it. I just know that's from the point of view from the narrator about the character Georges mentioned who is his leader and just gave him an order there. the narrator remembers a memory about him. What is he saying there about him according to the text? 
Thanks for your answers.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

The narrator is someone who is very close to Georges, for example, Georges's brother or son.
The narrator wondered what Georges thinks about his very close one (family member, maybe), such as his sister and the narrator.
And he was interested in thinking about it.
.......................
Wait a minute!
What if I will make Ilene (イレーネ, the sister of Georges） fight with Georges?
or 
What if I will fight with Georges? Who will win?

(There are some ambiguities because of the lack of the context and background. And there might be misinterpretation.)


----------



## JapanForever

So the person (if I well understood) is close to George but he doesn't show much care about him? Is it the person who would like to fight with George or making Ilene fight with George? That's kinda odd there.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I don't know your sentence's "he" or "him" about whom you're referring about.

Likewise, the Japanese sentence is very vague about who is who. So I don't know without more context.

I do not know either!


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

Not to disagree with the other commentators, 
I just wanted to give my own translation.

(1) 自分や妹のような永遠に近い存在は、
逆にゲオルギウスの瞳にどう映っているのか、
　　How do my sister and I, 
　　who are eternally close (to whom? to each other?),
　　conversely, look in the eyes of Georgius?

(2) 愉快な気持ちにもなる。
　　That idea makes me even cheerful.

(3) いや待てよ ---
　　But wait!

(4) もしこの戦いが終わったとき、
　　If, after this battle, 

(5) イレーネに妙な気を起こさせて、
　　I incite Irene 

(6) あの女とゲオルギウスもろとも、けし掛けてみてはどうだろう？
　　to provoke that woman and Georgius together, what then?

(7) 自分も乗じて彼と戦ってみたら、
　　If I, too, get into a fight with him,

(7) どちらが勝利を得るのだろうか？
　　who'll win?


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks but what does he mean by inciting to  "provoke"? Does he mean provoking to fight? By the way I have the sentence of just before. Does it help to the translation?


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

That other text doesn't help, I'm afraid.  Just like the other commentator,
I don't understand much of the text.  Everything is ambiguous.
Who is who?  Who is going to do what to whom?  I don't know.
A reader of the whole novel may understand it, but I don't 
because I haven't read all of it.


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

Here is another interpretation.

(4) もしこの戦いが終わったとき、
　　If, after this battle, 

(5) イレーネに妙な気を起こさせて、
　　I incite Irene 

(6) あの女とゲオルギウスもろとも、けし掛けてみてはどうだろう？
　　and provoke both her (= Irene) and Georgius, what then?


----------



## JapanForever

Okay I am going to clarify the text. In thid text, that is actually a third person who is talking (who is the narrator) and everything is about his point of view. Before the battle, (the one he is talking about) Irene and George (George is their mentor or leadrr to both the narrator and Irene) had argued with each other before George shut her out. Does it help there? And the narrator seems thinking about whqt happened.


----------



## JapanForever

I update the thread as I realized it had been left. Thanks for your help


----------

